# Favorite Cut In Brush for Walls



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

So what is your favorite for cutting in door casings, windows, crown, etc,?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

think we been here before, but what the heck, I'll open:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/my-brush-better-than-yours-24/

I like Corona Excalibur's these days but I have many brushes and use what feels right for the surface.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

purdy 3 inch clear cut angle cut .use for all day in and day out work. every now and then a purdy 3 inch dale


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Whole long and tedious thread on this very topic awaits your attention. See above...


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Corona 2.5" {Cortez}

The BM Xtra firm nylon/poly is good for their new gennex line...It's razor sharp but doesn't hold a ton of paint.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Please God... noooooooooo. 

:hang:


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

I like a nice badger brush


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Really I like the BM 65125


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Purdy 2.5" Sprig XL for almost all interior work.


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wooster Ermine 3"


Jim

For those complaining, was the subject line confusing?


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

I just used my Wooster silver tip 2 day and was vary impressed, Just slapped on some primmer with it and can't wait to get it in to some paint.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Double post oops


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I usually find a pack of those skinny ones at the dollar store, like 3 or 4 for like 2 bucks.

I like cheap.











JKZ

I usually go for the purdy xl glide, or the firm woosters my local paint store carries.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Purdy xl glide 3 inch
Graco 517
I like that edger thingy at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Juca (Apr 7, 2011)

ragebhardt said:


> Purdy 2.5" Sprig XL for almost all interior work.


 agreed on this one. :thumbup:


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

purdy 2.5 XL Elasco


----------



## fredo (Nov 20, 2011)

Wooster Silver Tip....Best flow I've found....not a big Purdy fan anymore


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

My goatee...


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

paintr56 said:


> For those complaining, was the subject line confusing?


Hi jim, you're new here...this topic is not...

you are mistaking confusion with sarcasm.

irritated sarcasm.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I just picked up a few cases of Picasso's. Very nice. 

http://www.jackpauhl.com/2010/09/proform-technologies-picasso-pic1-2-5-angular-oval-brush/


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We just got a fresh batch of brushes to put through the paces for interior walls.

Picasso
Corona
-Excalibur
-Cortez
-Vegas
Wooster
-Ultra firm
-Alpha
-Silvertip

We have used most of these over the years, but thought bringing them all back at once with new brushes at the same time to reevaluate would be a good idea.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Real painters use 5 inch brushes


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We are still using push brooms


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Any 2 1/2 Purdy will do


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

When i cant use a 495 I had been using a general paint branded brush, made by Wooster. At $12 they are cheap enough to give to the crew. 2.5" angled. But, I picked up the Picasso and Richard 2.5" oval brushes last week. After 2 days using those I tried to use my old brush... it felt like I was cutting in with a 2x4! Oh yeah, I like the balance of the Picasso better than Richard's Fat Boy. Nicer bristles too.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

For stain grade purdy xl 3" bow and sprig
for paint grade purdy xl 3 1/2" swan.

Just purchased some proform picasso and contractor brushes should be here this week.

Bought them on line at, thepaintstore.com
they have the best selection I've seen online.


----------



## Long Island Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

I like Corona Pearl Performance Chinex. They clean up easily and quickly. 
After reading this thread though, I will try the Wooster Silvertip.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I can paint a room twice as fast with the Accubrush.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Tried a Picasso flat and an AS. Loved both, but used the AS today decorating my daughters bedroom cutting in wall area and it is the "poodles undercarriage"!!!

I am about to go to bed as it is late in the UK, 12.30 as I post, and this brush will be spending the night next to me :yes: I love it!


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Purdy xl stiff 2 inch is the s*&*t


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

tntpainting said:


> Purdy xl stiff 2 inch is the s*&*t


Yep the 2.5" blue bristle


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Who makes the Picasso is that some thing made in the u k ? Or can we get them in the states too? Maybe a dumb question but I can honestly say I have never heard of them.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

pinchegordo said:


> Yep the 2.5" blue bristle


3" sprig same family blue bristle extra stiff .... Perfection


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I just picked up a few cases of Picasso's. Very nice.
> 
> http://www.jackpauhl.com/2010/09/proform-technologies-picasso-pic1-2-5-angular-oval-brush/



Love those brushes - you can get them from here 

was giving a few to try out, thought they were a joke or something because of the color and looking weird. Tried them out and was really impressed so I ordered a case myself from the above link.

Pat


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

The whole oval thing. Purdy makes an oval shaped stock on one of their brushes. Some guy talked me into buying one. I threw it in a tree after less than five minutes.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> The whole oval thing. Purdy makes an oval shaped stock on one of their brushes. Some guy talked me into buying one. I threw it in a tree after less than five minutes.


even though this is a oval brush - it still works like a regular angle sash. The oval part is in the middle part. I would bet if you tried this one you would be impressed. It keeps its form after many washes. It's a nice brush.

Pat


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Your avatar is great Pat. Even more impressive on an ipad. Your post convinced me to even look at the link. I'm not keen on angles or the oval. But since you say so, I will order one and give it a go.

Try the 3" sprig by purdy one time. blue bristle. extra stiff. Makes getting into the 45 on a wall where the base hits a door casing a breeze. The tip sets right in there. Fast brush


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Your avatar is great Pat. Even more impressive on an ipad. Your post convinced me to even look at the link. I'm not keen on angles or the oval. But since you say so, I will order one and give it a go.
> 
> Try the 3" sprig by purdy one time. blue bristle. extra stiff. Makes getting into the 45 on a wall where the base hits a door casing a breeze. The tip sets right in there. Fast brush



Well it looks like we are both in the same boat here  In the 20 years of painting, I never use a flat brush, all my brushes are angled, its just easier for me to cut a straight line. I have friends who never use angle, usually the older generation painters I know.

I will give your suggestion a try. The two inch proforms are great for sash. So if you have a job coming up that has some sash give it a shot.

Pat


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I just picked up a few cases of Picasso's. Very nice.





tntpainting said:


> Who makes the Picasso is that some thing made in the u k ? Or can we get them in the states too? Maybe a dumb question but I can honestly say I have never heard of them.



Are these the one Gabe tried out and discovered they are made in China? Not sure if these are the ones or it was another brand. Anyone know (besides Gabe)?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

lol @ my avatar - its me in a coke commercial at a saints vs the chiefs preseason game. Was a little weird as I was representing the Rams. Was out of my control as Coke flew us out there to film us. We took a beating by the fans lol

Pat


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the picasso alot, typically in a 3.5" angle sash. My brother prefers to cut in with a 2.5" and he likes a softer brush than I do. I also like the BM extra firm nylon/poly and the clear cut is the nicest purdy brush I've used in a long time. My local paint store will be getting a few wooster lines in soon so I'm looking forward to trying some of them. I already know I like the alpha, but I'm itching to try a silver tip.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

corona bronson 3" oval champagne bristle.

production monster.


















and my goatee when using 2 colors..........lol.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wooster Lindbeck 2.5 firm or Purdy Swan


----------



## MDServices (Oct 29, 2011)

Corona Excalibur 2.5

Wooster alpha 2.5 especially with aura


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Used these two all summer 
Texas killer summer . 
2.5 Picasso and silver tip for doors 
Or bm 125


----------



## paintgurl (Sep 20, 2011)

I love the wooster alpha brushes although they lack somewhat in the "tip" dept. The wooster silver tip were nice but i found that the point on them wore out really quickly. Tradition has brought back their "stubby" handle brushes and I'm quite liking them now too. I say alpha or the reborn tradition stubby. My interest is piqued tho by the picasso brush, if i can find one somewhere out here in the backwoods of british columbia i think i'll give er a whirl.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Called up the company that makes the Picasso brush and they sent me a free sample within a few days! Today was my first chance to play with it with some BM Regal Select! Very impressed! It seems to hold more paint than the Purdy brushes I have been using so a little adjustment was required but after a few minutes was very impressed! You can cut a great line and make a very long pull with one load! I need some new brushes to start the year and am going to get online and order a dozen! Also was very impressed with its ease of clean up with the wire brush and brush comb program I use! The paint Came off far faster than my Purdy norm! Held its shape exceptionally well!

Pays to read this forum because no one out here carries this brush! Will be spreading the word! Sold!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I just picked up a few cases of Picasso's. Very nice.
> 
> http://www.jackpauhl.com/2010/09/proform-technologies-picasso-pic1-2-5-angular-oval-brush/


In action... so incredibly sharp without having to run a bead at an edge to stay sharp. The Picasso can run paint thin, solid and sharp so easily, with no effort really.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Same cut close-up. I was just screwing around with the brush and snapped this pic. The walls are obviously not sanded so you can see a bit of bounce.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

We like corona 2 1/2 chinex sash or purdy 3 inch chinex sash. They clean up easily as well.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> We like corona 2 1/2 chinex sash or purdy 3 inch chinex sash. They clean up easily as well.


That Corona Cortez is a nice shoe and fillet brush. For some reason its flagging makes a difference on those two surface areas.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> That Corona Cortez is a nice shoe and fillet brush. For some reason its flagging makes a difference on those two surface areas.


please clarify Jack....


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> View attachment 8868
> 
> 
> Used these two all summer
> ...


Now there's a pair of battle scarred veterns!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

alertchief said:


> Called up the company that makes the Picasso brush and they sent me a free sample within a few days! Today was my first chance to play with it with some BM Regal Select! Very impressed! It seems to hold more paint than the Purdy brushes I have been using so a little adjustment was required but after a few minutes was very impressed! You can cut a great line and make a very long pull with one load! I need some new brushes to start the year and am going to get online and order a dozen! Also was very impressed with its ease of clean up with the wire brush and brush comb program I use! The paint Came off far faster than my Purdy norm! Held its shape exceptionally well!
> 
> Pays to read this forum because no one out here carries this brush! Will be spreading the word! Sold!



I just got a picasso 2.5 oval bout 2 months ago.. Great brush dose all that you describe. I also called them and they are sending me a dozen of assorted brushes they manufacture..:thumbup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> please clarify Jack....


I'll get a pic to best demonstrate tho Cortez is not with me today.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

I just ordered some Picasso brushes thanks to this thread. Cheers!


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

I was just chatting with my BM dealer and they are looking into stocking them so I can avoid buying online! Proform has been out marketing to them so I gave them a plug!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

optimal said:


> I just ordered some Picasso brushes thanks to this thread. Cheers!


Nice hearing from you again. You are always welcome to come out and hang with us and shoot the s.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> lol @ my avatar - its me in a coke commercial at a saints vs the chiefs preseason game. Was a little weird as I was representing the Rams. Was out of my control as Coke flew us out there to film us. We took a beating by the fans lol
> 
> Pat


As much as I thoroughly enjoy these "favorite brush" threads, I'm curious if Coke paid you for it? Sony used one of me in print ads that they took in 1981 or 82. I went from playing a bass guitar in the ad to a 6 string and then they lengthened my arm by about an additional 3 feet. Have to see if I can find a copy of it somewhere.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Came across another sample pic. This is a brushed finish with the Picasso PIC1-2.5 One coat over conditioned surface. Its not just a brush for cutting in walls.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

How long does it typically take you to figure out if a brush you never used is the ticket?
Let's say that it is for smooth interior walls.


Within a few cut in lines?
After a gallon of paint?
Right before it becomes a duster?


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Is Proform the manufacturer or distributor of the picasso brush?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

paintpimp said:


> How long does it typically take you to figure out if a brush you never used is the ticket?
> Let's say that it is for smooth interior walls.
> 
> 
> ...


For me, I make the determination when its dry, typically at the store.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

paintpimp said:


> Is Proform the manufacturer or distributor of the picasso brush?


proform technologies wyoming


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> For me, I make the determination when its dry, typically at the store.


Brush whisperer


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Bender said:


> Brush whisperer


 :laughing:

Whisper.....
Listen up brush your fate for the rest of your life is in Behr paint. May god have mercy on your bristles.


----------



## throbak (Jun 26, 2010)

I bought a Picasso 3" angled oval and 3" flat last summer. Have always used Corona Excalibur, Monterey, and Angle King, and Wooster made for Frazee Gold Rush nylon. I really like the angled oval, nothing special to me about the flat. What I didn't like, and will not support, is a paint brush made in China. Not till I have no choice but.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

throbak said:


> I bought a Picasso 3" angled oval and 3" flat last summer. Have always used Corona Excalibur, Monterey, and Angle King, and Wooster made for Frazee Gold Rush nylon. I really like the angled oval, nothing special to me about the flat. What I didn't like, and will not support, is a paint brush made in China. Not till I have no choice but.


I support companies who make it a point to understand the needs of a paint contractor and produce "professional" products based on that understanding. Clearly the Picasso is a result of that research. It's a good lesson learned and there are countless other products for paint contractors that could use a serious makeover. 

Speaking somewhat collectively on the brush-front, I think the Picasso PIC1-2.5 is a real game changer. For me, it's not a little difference in producing quality finishes faster, it's a huge difference and this brush paved new opportunity within my systems as a result of it. But I agree, I wish it were made in USA "entirely". 

Do you know specifically which components of the brushes you mentioned are made in the USA?


----------



## throbak (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't doubt that some components of Wooster and Corona brushes, i.e. bristles, are imported. It's still put together by American labor. Encountered the same issue with Red Wing, Carhartt, and Werner. Once the manufacturing labor is exported, it will surely never come back, and I'm not a union advocate. Although the Picasso is a very good brush, in my experience, it does not beat the hand chisel on Coronas for cutting in and load capability for attaining 6+ feet per dip.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks Jack for recommending the Picasso. Went to Diamond Vogel today and they gave me a 3 inch beaver tail and a 3 inch regular handle, both angular. They comped them and asked for feedback due to increased interest. Will report after using in the next couple of days.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Thanks Jack for recommending the Picasso. Went to Diamond Vogel today and they gave me a 3 inch beaver tail and a 3 inch regular handle, both angular. They comped them and asked for feedback due to increased interest. Will report after using in the next couple of days.


It might be beneficial to mention the Picasso PIC1-2.5 (oval angular) performs differently than the regular Picasso series. The PIC1-2.5 is the unique one of the series.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes you are correct. Important to include this info as well.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

I indulge my big bro in heaven


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

I tried them after all the good reviews here. Its the best dam brush I have ever used. Gave a few to an old painter I know and he looked at the orange bristles like I was crazy. At the end of the day he was asking me to get him more. All you have to do is buy one, try it and you will be sold. I did have one brush have all the nails come very loose. It was a standard 2.5 oval picasso. All the rest of my 2.5 beaver tails are fine. Their performance out weighs this one little problem.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

b2dap1 said:


> I tried them after all the good reviews here. Its the best dam brush I have ever used. Gave a few to an old painter I know and he looked at the orange bristles like I was crazy. At the end of the day he was asking me to get him more. All you have to do is buy one, try it and you will be sold. I did have one brush have all the nails come very loose. It was a standard 2.5 oval picasso. All the rest of my 2.5 beaver tails are fine. Their performance out weighs this one little problem.


That is exactly the same experiences I have when i'm working with other paint contractors. Of course the orange filaments grab some attention. They ALL want that brush after they use it.


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think the orange bristles are a nice touch. It gives them a clear separation from any other brush.


----------



## Color2Walls (Jan 5, 2012)

Used a Corona Pal worked great, fan of 3" xl sprig by purdy never let me down.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/my-brush-better-than-yours-24/
> 
> I like Corona Excalibur's these days but I have many brushes and use what feels right for the surface.


My favorite now too since the Purdy Pro Extra turned to mush.The Corona cleans out real quick too,compared to the new sticky,pourous Purdy nylon bristles.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Man that picasso is one helluva brush. Two days of cut in on textured walls. It took me about half a bedroom to learn the bristle movements. Cuts fast and clean. Used ben one day and valspar the second day both were a breeze with a 3 inch angular picasso.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Man that picasso is one helluva brush. Two days of cut in on textured walls. It took me about half a bedroom to learn the bristle movements. Cuts fast and clean. Used ben one day and valspar the second day both were a breeze with a 3 inch angular picasso.


There are 5 products you will here me talking about throughout the day at work because of how amazing they are. Good to hear its working zoomer.

1) BEHR ULTRA
2) Mirka CEROS
3) All things Abranet, Abranet and Abranet (no repainter should be without)
4) Proform Picasso PIC1-2.5
5) The product seen in the brushed photo above but I can't say what it is, yet. Its a primer actually, looks like paint tho.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Gotta hand it to you. Your brush pic is spot on.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Gotta hand it to you. Your brush pic is spot on.


Thanks Zoomer. I'll be posting more photos of that stuff. That one was with my old camera. My new camera does a better job at capturing sheen and brushed finishes. 

I've been working quite a bit with another paint contractor and he gets into some of those flip'd houses which are typically better to gut and re-do drywall etc. These jobs are bad. Years and years of painted walls and trim, ugliness all over. The CEROS knocks that stuff on walls smooth incredibly fast. 

The majority of the type of sanding we did on the current house was (one thousand one, one thousand two) done. Literally 1 or 2 seconds. Basically, apply to area, count, remove. Abranet cuts through heavy drips, sags, pulled paint etc and it feathers it all smooth in the process. Knocks it right off, right now. Its strange to do things so fast like that when you look back to how things were, and what it took to remove those bad paint jobs in the past. It was quicker to mud over before. We literally just sand it back to new. I should mention, it can take 30 seconds or so to alter elevations on wall surfaces with that sander. Cracked walls, buckled, bad patch work under coats of paint. It cuts right through that stuff. 

We do more spraying than anything but its good to have a way to get your brushed work to match. We've seen stiles removed from kitchen islands and replaced with new bare wood and rather than spraying, those items can be brushed successfully to blend. No orange peel, no mini rolling with tight covers, just tight and smooth brush work. 

So all of those products I mentioned, just 5, makes our jobs go so incredibly easy and they all play nice together to produce top quality finishes, fast, even on POS jobs. It's 5 products that drastically reduce labor for us. 

Are you using a 3" for everything?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

2.5 and 3 for cut in on ceiling line. Gotta get me that sander. Our sander is stoneage compared to the results and speed of yours.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> As much as I thoroughly enjoy these "favorite brush" threads, I'm curious if Coke paid you for it? Sony used one of me in print ads that they took in 1981 or 82. I went from playing a bass guitar in the ad to a 6 string and then they lengthened my arm by about an additional 3 feet. Have to see if I can find a copy of it somewhere.


Just saw this, sorry for the delay. Yes I got paid, about 5k for two days work. It was based of how many times they played the commercial which to me did not run that long 

Did you ever find the copy? I have copy's of the commercial somewhere

Pat


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> 2.5 and 3 for cut in on ceiling line. Gotta get me that sander. Our sander is stoneage compared to the results and speed of yours.


It seems expensive and I guess it is compared to alternative sanders but the Abranet lasts longer but not only that, like I mentioned, it cuts thru fast. I've held sanders in one place for periods of time and barely accomplished anything. Besides, its low profile and light weight makes it easy to sand walls.

If nothing else, order up some 120 or 180 Abranet pieces on amazon or a roll and cut them to fit your sander, pole sander or hand blocks etc. Or simply fold in your hand and hand sand. 

I'm same, 2.5 and 3 on ceiling lines.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Cuts through fast. That is what wr need. Large percentage of time will be cut down. Thanks Jack. Great to have you share your insight.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> Thanks Zoomer. I'll be posting more photos of that stuff. That one was with my old camera. My new camera does a better job at capturing sheen and brushed finishes.
> 
> I've been working quite a bit with another paint contractor and he gets into some of those flip'd houses which are typically better to gut and re-do drywall etc. These jobs are bad. Years and years of painted walls and trim, ugliness all over. The CEROS knocks that stuff on walls smooth incredibly fast.
> 
> ...


Jack I almost got the mirka but went with the festool est 125 love the abranet sanding pads for the hand sander just got some 80 grit abranet sanding discs they seem to stick to the 125 alright . I hope I get the same results . If I remember right the mirka fits on the festool ct 26 too !


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Terry we had a guy sanding walls with an unknown sander with some variation of sandpaper and I watched this guy sand a room (walls) and when he was done I stuck a piece of abranet 120 on it. I stood there a moment to see the look on his face. Priceless. Night and day different. Its something you'll notice immediately. 

I use abranet folded up in my hand more than anything.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

That stuff is amazing !! 
A couples pass with the sand block on a patch . Presto dustless . This system 
Makes my drywall repair business sand out . Money maker festool mirka abranet 
Oh and the handy hair dryer . 👍


----------

